# Puma knives



## winchester1970

I've run across a batch of Puma knives and was curious of their quality. Seem to be of nice quality, German made, just not very fimiliar with them. Any comments?


----------



## the r.o.c.

puma makes great knives, also a good company.  a friends grandpas house burned down.  mark found a blade, a puma, that his pa had. it was burned the blade black, he thought about throwing it away. instead he called puma, they told him to send it to them.  they redid the blade, straightened, sharpened and retempered it.  put a new handle on it put it in a real nice box and sent it back to him.  they took pictures of before and after and used them in an article in a magazine and didnt charge mark anything. told him thank you for sending the knife in for repairs...hope your enjoy your new puma.


----------



## winchester1970

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## yaknfish

I have a Puma lockback that's over 30 years old. They make (or made) a mean piece of steel. Still works and looks great. Got a new Hunter's Pal last year. Not quite as nice as the old one, but still a real nice knife. Jury's still out on the blade, but I expect good things. I still want a White Hunter. No good reason. Just because.


----------



## Jeb

winchester1970 said:


> I've run across a batch of Puma knives and was curious of their quality. Seem to be of nice quality, German made, just not very fimiliar with them. Any comments?




Simply put they suck. The steel is too hard you cant sharpen them. They will last forever as a paper weight. Let me help you, just box them up and send them all to me, you can thank me later. I will pm you my address.      btw been carrying one of them paper weights in my pocket for over 20 years. 
                          Jeb


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Check the blade before you buy one...Original Pumas were (are)
made in Germany and have a small punch mark on the blade where
they were tested for specific Rockwell hardness...There are
some blades now being made in China and sold in "Puma" knives...
It does say China on the blade, and does have the Rockwell punch...

Make sure you are getting what you expect and pay for...


----------



## winchester1970

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ccookou812

Puma has made great knives for years and I wish I had one of their stag hunters.


----------



## FX Jenkins

I never go hunting without mine...


----------



## Knotwild

Puma also had some fixed blade knives that were made somewhere in South America at one time. I saw them at a cheap price at Sportsmans Guide.


----------



## SCPO

yaknfish said:


> I have a Puma lockback that's over 30 years old. They make (or made) a mean piece of steel. Still works and looks great. Got a new Hunter's Pal last year. Not quite as nice as the old one, but still a real nice knife. Jury's still out on the blade, but I expect good things. I still want a White Hunter. No good reason. Just because.



i have a puma , don't know what model it is, that i purchased in turkey in 1963 while i was in AF. it has a bone handle and a hole on handle where piece of leather goes through to secure it to sheath. i carry a puma game warden lock blade while hunting. i had one for about 30 years and lost it couple years ago. bought new one.


----------



## Joe Shimano

I bought my dad a Puma three bladed folder 25+ years ago.  He said it was too nice to carry and it laid on the shelf.  When he passed away last year I put it in his pocket.  He carries it now.


----------



## FX Jenkins

SCPO said:


> i have a puma , don't know what model it is, that i purchased in turkey in 1963 while i was in AF. it has a bone handle and a hole on handle where pieace of leather goes through to secure it to sheath. i carry a puma game warden lock blade while hunting. i had one for about 30 years and lost it couple years ago. bought new one.



Thats a treasure right there...


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Old Puma Knives*



SCPO said:


> i have a puma , don't know what model it is, that i purchased in turkey in 1963 while i was in AF. it has a bone handle and a hole on handle where pieace of leather goes through to secure it to sheath. i carry a puma game warden lock blade while hunting. i had one for about 30 years and lost it couple years ago. bought new one.



That looks similar to the one listed below, with the exception of the blade guard area. I bought TWO of these Puma "White Hunters", along with the Puma "Classic Bowie Knife" just before going to RVN in ''68. I carried both the White Hunter (on my belt) and the Bowie (attached to my flak jacket) during my whole tour there. I paid around $30-35 for each of them back then. The Puma "White Hunters" are all selling for over $200 each now. One of my Puma "White Hunters" is still in 'new' condition in the original box. The others are still in very good condition (sheaths were kept conditoned with neatsfoot oil and shows some 'use' for some reason - LOL). They 'hold an edge' extremely well. 

I also have one of the Gerber "Double-Edged" Fighting Daggers too - designed for Ranger/SF use too. Again, only paid around $30 for it back then.


*PU-116375 PU116375 Puma White Stag Handle Hunter knife*
Fixed Blade

Product 1829/2586







$280.50
Puma White Hunter. 10 5/8" overall. 6 1/8" stainless blade with 2 1/2" sharpened section on top edge and 1" serrated section on bottom edge of blade. Full tang. Genuine stag handles with aluminum finger guard and lanyard hole. Brown leather belt sheath.


*PU-116396 PU116396 Puma Original Stag Bowie*






$87.66
Puma Original Stag Bowie. 10 3/4" overall. 6 1/2" stainless clip point blade. Full tang. Genuine stag handles with lanyard hole and aluminum finger guard. Brown leather belt sheath.

Add to Cart:

    * Model: PU116396
    * Shipping Weight: 1.3lbs
    * Manufactured by: Puma


Here's a link for a listing of several of the Puma knives available at this web site. (click here)


----------



## SCPO

slug-gunner
it looks like the white hunter but doesn't have edge on top of blade. i thought it said white hunter on blade but can't read.


----------



## karlfishing

some of the cheaper ones are made in spain the the blades are marked solingen, i think the blades are still made in germany and sent to spain to make the knife. would like to know


----------



## winchester1970

I do thank all for the stories and advice. It looks as if I am going to have to go on and buy one. 

thanks Scott!


----------



## slightly grayling

Here is one my father brought back from Germany in the 1950's....I would love to find another like it.  He bought two and gave the second to a good friend in Sylvester.  This one will be an heirloom.
-SG


----------



## xhunterx

I  bought 2 puma lockbacks about 15 years ago. put one up and carried the other one. best carry knife i've ever had. i lost it about 5 years ago and had forgotten about the other one. i ran across it a few weeks ago and it was like christmas. best thing i did was going ahead and buying 2


----------



## dawg2

FX Jenkins said:


> Thats a treasure right there...



Yes it is.

Puma makes some nice blades


----------



## boneboy96

I've got a bunch of Puma knives laying around.


----------

